
Cybersecurity pros are using AI but still prefer the human touch - Daviey
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/cybersecurity-pros-are-using-artificial-intelligence-but-still-prefer-the-human-touch/
======
notlukesky
While this may help alert fatigue, hackers will kick the can down the road and
adopt adversarial AI to work around the “AI” solutions.

